# wlan0 does not exist after having worked before

## ISHAIM

Hello, I'm trying to fix my wlan0 interface. I got it up and running before. It's a Linksys WUSB11 v2.0 adapter.

For starters, I'm unsure as to how installed USB utilities may or may not play a role in all of this. I know lsusb can detect that there is something there. In the beginning my problem was that I didn't have the firmware to go along with the drivers (which I compiled into kernel from make menuconfig /urs/src/linux). So I got it from http://prdownload.berlios.de/at76c503a/at76_usb-firmware-0.1.tar.gz

All was well until I tried to install NTFS support because I wanted to share an external NTFS hard drive through samba and USB and I needed the support to be able to mount it. That's when the boot messages said "interface wlan0 does not exist" again.

Here are the contents of dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #6 SMP Sat Oct 20 03:05:20 CDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

255MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 65520) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    65520

  HighMem     65520 ->    65520

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    65520

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 479 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 60945 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.2 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6470, 0014 (r0 VIAP4X)

ACPI: RSDT 0FFF3000, 0028 (r1 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 0FFF3040, 0074 (r1 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 0FFF30C0, 4385 (r1 VIAP4X AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 0FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 65009

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)

Detected 1996.808 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 253648k/262080k available (3158k kernel code, 7980k reserved, 1557k data, 296k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 751 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcfff0000   ( 255 MB)

      .init : 0xc05a3000 - 0xc05ed000   ( 296 kB)

      .data : 0xc041580a - 0xc059adec   (1557 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041580a   (3158 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3998.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=7996066)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 556 Objects with 53 Devices 160 Methods 28 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1e20)

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz stepping 09

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb140, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................................................

Initialized 28/28 Regions 13/13 Fields 20/20 Buffers 10/21 Packages (565 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 58 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0500-050f claimed by vt8235 SMB

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xcf800-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x500-0x50f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 98304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Boot video device is 0000:00:09.0

pci 0000:00:10.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

pci 0000:00:10.0: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:10.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

pci 0000:00:10.1: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:10.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

pci 0000:00:10.2: Performing full reset

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (42 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1e400, 00:01:29:7b:5a:24, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-ROM CDU5212, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset hcs_params 0x3206 dbg=0 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset hcc_params 6872 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: MWI active

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 12, io mem 0xee000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: usb_probe_device

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 1 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: usb_probe_device

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 009b,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 2 portsc 008a,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 1 portsc 008a,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 2 portsc 018a,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0300, change 0003, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x300

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 008a,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed

usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb2: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb usb3: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb4: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

```

Help appreciated,

ishaim

----------

## alienjon

What does `iwconfig` show? If you can't run the command, then you don't have the wireless tools installed properly (although if it worked before, I bet that isn't the case) Either way, checking the gentoo wireless wiki or handbook might prove helpful.

----------

## ISHAIM

Thanks for your reply.

iwconfig shows a new interface, sit0, but still with no interface extensions. Of particular concern to me is how to verify my system is correctly determining what type of USB device it is (wifi adapter as opposed to storage media). lsusb shows that there is a device there, but is there more to it than that?

wlan0 is not in iwconfig. It used to be and I don't know what happened. I am wondering if something is going haywire since it now says sit0 instead of wlan0. A friend recommended I just emerge atmel-firmware instead of using the other third party firmware from BerliOS, which I did just for good measure.

Still no dice though.

----------

## alienjon

I'm not sure what 'sit' is, but I have it as well and, as you have already guessed, it is not the wireless device you are looking for. The way I got my atmel device (a Netgear MA101b) to work is to firstly enable it in the kernel (if you add it as a module, remember to add it to your auto load file). Then emerge atmel-firmware and at76_usb. (The unmasked version of both packages as older versions, of at least at76_usb, won't run on more recent kernels) After that, try re-plugging in the device and we should hopefully see it added to the `lsusb` list.

----------

